# Had a colonoscopy today. Questions for you...



## Guest (Oct 31, 2001)

Well, I got through the eight hours or so of drinking the gallon of Nulytely and sitting in the bathroom yesterday. I had to drink all of it, even though I'd eaten very light, low residue foods for two days before yesterday's all liquid diet. Go figure. After the colonoscopy, the doctor said he had found and removed a small polyp. He was in a hurry and said he'd call us in a week when the biopsy results were back. My husband didn't have time to ask him any more, and we're a little unnerved about it. I mean, what if the polyp shows signs of cancer? Do they have to do anything like surgery or chemo? (Hope not!) Has anyone had this happen? Also am having some light bleeding every hour or two, when I pass some gas. Never had that before either, but I guess that is common after a polyp removal. I hope. I'm pretty tired, but it sure feels good to eat again. Wish me luck with the polyp thing.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Iï¿½m glad it is over for you. Sorry I canï¿½t answer your questions.It probably is nothing to worry about or the Doctor would probably have said more or done more surgery. Because of your problem with antibiotics you may want to call if the bleeding doesnï¿½t stop by tomorrow and ask for advice. Sending you positive energy!


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

well from what i remember (or think i remember for that matter) I think that the polyp removal is basically one of the ways to treat cancer if it is that... I remember seeing something somewhere about that anyway... and as for the bleeding I'm pretty sure that's normal... but if it doesn't stop, then let your doctor know, but I know they told me that I could have some bleeding from them taking biopsies when they did mine, and I've read that bleeding is possible after they remove a polyp... basically I wouldn't worry about it, the doctor can't really tell you much right away anyway cuz he has to wait for the results... and stressing out probably nothing isn't gonna help your IBS out... so cheer up and be happy







(((((HAPPY VIBES)))))


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2001)

I don't know much about polyps, but when I had my colonoscopy today I heard the doctor talking with another patient and he said they were nothing to worry about. Did he remove it? But I don't know anymore. I was also told that bleeding was possible after because they can tear a vessel, but if it continues more than the next day to call your doctor. You should call anyway to ask these questions. At least put your mind at ease.N_Barran


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2001)

Thanks, everyone for your kind answers. I've had colonoscopies before (four of them--every five years or so) but it was a little unnerving to have the doctor find a polyp this time and having to wait a week to find out what the biopsy results are. I know that many polyps aren't cancerous, so I'm trying hard not to obsess about it. At least the bleeding and cramping have stopped. That cheers me up. And so do your replies. You guys are great! Thanks again.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Glad to hear that the bleeding and cramping is gone.Let us know what happens and try not to worry! I know that's hard!


----------

